# Curved knife for column



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

I recall seeing a curved knife for doing a column. It was 18 or 20 inches long and sort of wrapped around the column. Have any of you guys seen anything like it? Can't remember where I saw it. :thumbsup:


----------



## kickass taper (Oct 20, 2010)

curved knifes why you want to hump it? use a flat trowel ,you can get all sizes 18, 24, 36 if you need it that big.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

kickass taper said:


> curved knifes why you want to hump it? use a flat trowel ,you can get all sizes 18, 24, 36 if you need it that big.


your saying just bend a straight knife,,right ???? if so that is true,and you can bend it back to straight too:yes:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Something like this?

http://www.marshalltown.com/Products.aspx?D=300&S=307&C=C3041

I've never used one, Instead I bought a 24" plexigass paintshield/knockdown trowel.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

a scrap piece of dry wall with a bevelled edge would do the same thing,you could cut your own hand holes in it too:yes:
it would be like a slicker,I think that's what the plaster guys call it,correct me if I'm wrong,a 4 foot long straight edge they use to level bad hollows,in your case you would bend it,only good for base coat though.some of you will think I'm nutz,but it works,and it's disposable too


----------



## Muddauber (Jan 26, 2008)

2buckcanuck said:


> a scrap piece of dry wall with a bevelled edge would do the same thing,you could cut your own hand holes in it too:yes:
> it would be like a slicker,I think that's what the plaster guys call it,correct me if I'm wrong,a 4 foot long straight edge they use to level bad hollows,in your case you would bend it,only good for base coat though.some of you will think I'm nutz,but it works,and it's disposable too



The straight edge is called a DARBY.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Muddauber said:


> The straight edge is called a DARBY.


A darby has handles, a slicker does not. But a feather edge is different from a slicker.

The curved trowel from marshalltown is more like a slicker.


----------

